# Progesterone level



## trying1 (Jul 7, 2015)

I had my Progesterone tested on the morning of my embryo transfer and it was low (29  )
I was given a shot of prontogest straight away post transfer and upped my pressaries (and stopped my
Lubion which clearly wasn’t working for me). 

I’m just really worried it’s a bit too late to have had such a low level and it’s all over  

I’m now on prontogest and 3 cyclogest so my levels should be ok as in previous FET they have been over 100 with this but I stupidly thought I would try lubion this time


----------



## trying1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh my question was

Anyone else had such a low level on transfer day but a positive outcome?


----------



## artistliz (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm a bit late responding to this. But thought I would as the progesterone issue has been really bugging me as well....for different reasons.
My clinic don't seem to test progesterone levels before embryo transfer or during the 2ww..
So I have no idea what my progesterone levels were and now with two days to go before my beta I'm thinking why on earth when progesterone is so important do they not test??
I have been on prontogest injections every three days plus three cyclogest pessaries every day.
This is our last FET as we only had one viable frostie. 
I hope you can get an answer to your question as I'm not sure what level progesterone is meant to be before embryo transfer. 
xxx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

artistliz-My clinic liked levels over 30, seems low compared to others who like it to be over 100. When I 1st started out they didn't test levels before transfer,only when got a bfp but now they test on the day of transfer. If you are on prontogest then you will be fine,its the most readily absorbed progesterone,pessaries didn't work for me but prontogest always gave me a good level.Good luck with your beta x


----------



## Choupi15 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi kittykat76, 

i was told my progesterone level is too high hence no transfer was done.  i tested for it one day before egg retrieval.  

Anyone encounter scenario like this ? 

Thanks


----------



## artistliz (Feb 24, 2020)

Thankyou KittyKat. Sadly it was a BFN for our final FET. We have no more frosties so that's our IVF journey over. The difficult thing to accept is not that it didn't work but that the clinic never tested my progesterone despite me asking. It would have been peace of mind. But we will never know now why it didn't work and whether progesterone might have been the issue. Xx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Im really sorry to hear that. That's so frustrating that the clinic didn't test, like you say its jus peace of mind and something to rule out as an issue xx


----------



## artistliz (Feb 24, 2020)

Thankyou I really appreciate your response. It's very early days at the moment and feels very raw knowing that it was our only chance and particularly that the clinic didn't measure the key marker for implantation. I know in time we will have to let it go and move on from this sense of complete despair at the clinic that we put our trust and faith in to do the best they could. But it's going to take time. Thankyou for your support xx


----------

